# Realiability of older cassette decks



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I bought a Nakamichi 2 head cassette deck and when I got it out of the shipping box it would not record, go forward, or reverse. They guy who sold me owns the the repair shop that specializes in Nakamichi decks.

Anyway, I sent it back.

I usually avoid buying used equipment, especially something from the 1990s. What I'm looking for doesn't seem to exist in the world of today's energy saving economy[????].

When, I travel, I like to leave on music in my house to ward off potential thieves. 

1. CD? I can't go away for a week and expect the 200 cds in my Sony player will continually play? Fat Chance.

2. DVD Player? Similar issue in that it will recycle to the beginning and play a 15 segment over and over, and over.

3. TV? I ditched cable TV but when I owned a cable box system it shut off if you did not hit the remote with two hours.

4. Dedicated laptop running Windows10? No again here. These shut down after a short period of time set by the operator but not longer than a couple of hours.

5. 33LP album that recycles in a return turntable? Well, I owned a Thecnics direct drive unit for decades but I gave it up when CDs arrived. I refuse to go back. The LPs are expensive now too.

6. Cassette deck? Well, yes if it has auto reverse. 

7. Sony DAT recorder? Not sure on this but I just bought a used one from 1991. 

****

Did I miss anything?


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

RAJBCPA said:


> Did I miss anything?


I would in your case fire up the FM or AM* radio station* while you away


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

For a cassette deck, you’re looking for a high-end unit – one with direct drive, not belt driven like 99% of the decks produced back then. Although I’m definitely not a Pioneer fan, I must say I was fairly impressed with the CT-F900 that I owned for a while. They still command a very hefty price tag even though they’re 40 years old now. They’re currently going for $250 - $750. Unfortunately I don’t remember if it had continuous play, but it did have auto-reverse. Like RobKnapp said, you're probably better off tuning in a radio station.


----------



## grantb5 (Sep 23, 2009)

And curiously many of the new tape decks appear to not have Dolby. I guess they got tired of the licensing.

FakeTV is also pretty impressive for the visual aspect. I put one in a room with closed curtains and it looks like the real deal at night. You can see the TV effect.


----------

